# Goodbye DPSH



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi DPSH

I don't get on here much anymore and a lot of you probably have no idea who I even am.

I just wanted to say that I wont be returning to this forum. I'm finally at a point where depersonalization doesn't really bother me now and I don't feel I belong here.

My last post doesn't come with a miracle cure because there sadly isn't one. I think after having had this for 4 years I've learnt how to deal with it, you learn what makes you bad and what makes you better. I think everyone is different and what works for one wont work for others.

I thought nothing would ever work for me. Believe me I spent a good two years near on hysterical most days. I would barely leave my house. I was a complete panicky mess.

Over the 4 years I have had this I have done things I never even imagined I could do whilst feeling so terrible.

You never know how close you are to having a good day or having a day that is maybe only a tiny bit better than the one before so please never ever ever ever give up!

Really I just wanted to thank all of you for your support. As strange as it sounds I feel kind of sentimental about this place!

I wish you, each and every one of you all of the luck in the world in everything you do (apart from if you're going to become some sort of weird axe murderer or something along those lines but that goes without saying really!).

Toodle pip


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Take Care in Life Sa-lB!!!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice post! I wish you well!


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Court Jester Stephen (Oct 20, 2015)

Good luck in life, I usually come on here to give opinion on stuff anyway 
Have fun!


----------

